# Huffy puffy hedgehog out of nowhere?



## Taralynxo (Oct 29, 2013)

My little boy Sonic is around 7 months old now. He is eating normal and active at night. I have been really caught up with school and being sick and have gone a couple days without interacting with him. He is all huffy and puffy and will not open up to me. He jumps at every little movement and sound. My female has not been held for the same amount of time and when I picked her up she is still loving and happy. Not sure what is going on with him? He seems very angry and/or scared. Help?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Some hedgehogs do okay without being handled much for a bit of time, but some instantly regress a bit without handling. I would guess it's probably just from not being handled for a couple days, but do keep an eye on him - watch his eating/drinking, activity, and behavior otherwise. Sometimes sudden behavior changes can indicate a health problem. But he's probably just cranky he wasn't held for a few days!


----------

